# New decorative wraps circle star



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

New wraps ...*****


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

hard to see the apttern.
did you psot this yet on NERBS FB page?


----------



## Moparbryan67 (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the new wrap. This is a vintage rod he stripped and rewrapped. Great work at a good price.


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

thank you


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes and..... FB*****NERBS.....GOOD .FB


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That's crazy! Amazing talent right there.


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

thank you Joe


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Pompano Joe said:


> That's crazy! Amazing talent right there.


 X2..!!


----------

